# Davis to Marin. Gotta route?



## Fogdweller (Mar 26, 2004)

I'll be spending a weekend next month with some friends in Folsom and got the idea to ride home on the Sunday. I can get to Davis in my sleep but am unsure of the backroads beyond that point. Anyone suggest a route? Would you route through Napa, over to Petaluma? Thanks.


----------



## MrCjolsen (Dec 13, 2004)

Mind you, I've never biked these routes (except Davis-Winters) but I drive them all the time.

I'd go the Winters-Napa-Sonoma route if I were just starting out in Davis.

To get to Winters take the Russell Blvd. bike path out of town, go left when it ends. After you go over Stevenson bridge, turn right on Putah creek road and follow the signs to Winters. From Winters follow over Berryessa to Napa. I know that's a trek a lot of people make all the time.

From Napa, you can either go out through Sonoma or go down to Vallejo and take 37 over to Marin.

Another way is to take the new bike path that runs alongside 80 from Fairfield to Vallejo. I don't know much about it, except that it looks fun.


----------



## Rushfan (Apr 20, 2003)

I'd definitely avoid 37. That's a narrow, high speed highway. You can cut across the Napa valley and climb over to Sonoma near Mt. Veeder, but I'm not sure on the roads. The Eagle Cycling club in Napa might have some route maps that will help.

Another option would be to ride to Vallejo and take the ferry to SF (not sure if it goes directly to Marin). Then ride to Marin or take the ferry to Marin. I can help with the route to Vallejo if you need it.


----------



## peterpen (May 5, 2004)

All depends on how much of a workout you want from Napa to Marin. (don't know about getting to Napa from Davis personally.)

The studly way would be to get to Oakville and then go up the Oakville Grade (heehee - that part's fun!.) From there go up and over Trinity to Glen Ellen. Then up and over Sonoma Mtn. Road, left on Pressley which turns into Roberts (fun descent, watch for cattle guards in the turns,) left on Petaluma Hill Road into Petaluma, R out D Street to Nicasio, etc etc.

That way is kinda of bumpy.  From Oakville over to Petaluma is probably 3000'+ ascent.

The flatter route from Napa would be down around Carneros and then up to Glen Ellen, etc. Still some decent climbing. Or if you have a death wish, you can go down around Carneros and then over to Petaluma via 12/116. Super sketchy, narrow road but I've seen some cyclotourists do it. Definitely the flattest, most direct, and most hair-raising route.


----------



## Fogdweller (Mar 26, 2004)

Thanks for the suggestions all. I think if it's worth doing, it's worth doing hard so I'll likely include Oakville climb. Once in Petaluma, I can either do the Nicasio route or track down through Novato via Stafford Lake. Sears Point, while direct, really is a death wish. If it happens, I'll post a ride report. Thanks again.


----------



## MauryTMWTS (Mar 17, 2004)

Isn't Folsom near SAC?


----------



## Fogdweller (Mar 26, 2004)

MauryTMWTS said:


> Isn't Folsom near SAC?


Ya, east of Sac by about 20 miles or so. I'd take the Am River bike path to Old Town, then down W. Capital and over the causeway into Davis. The rest of it I was unsure about but this thread has been enlightening.


----------



## Rushfan (Apr 20, 2003)

Fogdweller said:


> Ya, east of Sac by about 20 miles or so. I'd take the Am River bike path to Old Town, then down W. Capital and over the causeway into Davis. The rest of it I was unsure about but this thread has been enlightening.


If you want someone to ride with across Yolo up to Berryessa when you do your trip, PM me. I'm up in Woodland and ride those roads frequently.


----------



## Fogdweller (Mar 26, 2004)

Rushfan said:


> If you want someone to ride with across Yolo up to Berryessa when you do your trip, PM me. I'm up in Woodland and ride those roads frequently.


Thanks for the offer. If my wife green lights this, I'll drop you a line. Cheers!


----------

